# How to Block Porn websites?



## Arjunthambiraja

I'm using Internet Explorer and Google Chrome... I want to Block porn sites in my computer. How can i Block these websites? 

I need at least 1 year free software to block porn sites in my computer.

Please anyone help me.

Thank you.


----------



## koala

*NetDog Porn Filter* - US$25
*K9 Web Protection* - US$20

Both have free trial versions.

Or if you don't want to spend any money, open Internet Explorer and go to Tools > Internet Options > Content > Content Advisor.


----------



## jain05

thanx for the suggestion.


----------



## Regret

http://www.opendns.com/

Basically, it's 100% free, you get faster Internet connection (at least hopefully), safe from malware, phishing sites, porn, etc.

It just changes your DNS address to their own, recursive, 100% up-time DNS address.

I've noticed considerably faster Internet connection speeds. Also, it should automatically detect and block most porn websites if you preconfigure some settings after registering.


----------



## Arjunthambiraja

Thanks a lot.


----------

